# .22



## rbsmul (Dec 3, 2008)

_I know it's getting old. Anyone having any luck finding .22 ammo_


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Everywhere. Walmart, Cabelas, Dicks, Gander here in Columbus. I see it and buy it and all the big box stores.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't seen a 22 in Wallmart in over 2 years, I don't even think they make the sales floor.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I hardly ever come across .22 lr ammo. I usually check bass pro when I stop in there and snag some if they have it. Try to buy the 1k rd boxes if possible to keep a stock. And I don't have an AR, just got tired of running out of the 50 rd boxes...

To answer your question though, not really. If you go to the smaller firearms dealers, they usually have a stash of them, but they price gouge like crazy. Last I checked at an independent dealer, they were selling a box of winchester .22 lr 333 rds for like 40 bucks  no thanks...


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Have not seen .22 ammo in Walmart since sandy hook. Did call the small gun shop around me and asked "I have a stupid question......do you have ANY .22 ammo"? He said we just got some in. Ran over and got some cheap Remington brick. Sure is not CCI mini mag quality but beggers can not be choosers. First .22 ammo that I have seen anywhere since sandy hook.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I saw .22 ammo at the Fin in Ashland two weeks ago and at Gander in Twunsburg yesterday. Both were about 7 cents a round.


----------



## rbsmul (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

Fin feather fur in middleburg has had .22 every time I've gone in.


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

The last 5 or 6 times I've been in both Columbus cabelas and field and stream they have both had them in stock.Last week at field and stream I picked up 5 100 count Winchester 40 grain hollow point hyper velocity 1435fps for 9.99 per 100 pack. A little pricey but it was in stock. Both field and stream and cabelas have relaxed there limits some.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

At $10.00 a hundred I'd let you buy all you want from me.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Walmarts in my area are touch and go, I hear about it being pretty regular at the bigger places like Cabelas and Gander.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Gander mountain has had it but its way over priced. they had 100rd and 800rd bricks


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I found a hundred round box at a local Walmart for 6 bucks plus tax and bought a box of quiet .22 from dicks for 4.99 plus tax. Both times, I could count on my fingers how many boxes they had on the shelf.


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Last time I was in erie pa the field and stream had alot of bucket of bullets forgot the price one per customer call before you make the trip good luck.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

winchesters/diesel said:


> Last time I was in erie pa the field and stream had alot of bucket of bullets forgot the price one per customer call before you make the trip good luck.


I've never been there, is that a nice store?


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Real nice! Prices are not that bad actually I don't believe they do much online stuff but it's deffently worth a trip.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

winchesters/diesel said:


> Real nice! Prices are not that bad actually I don't believe they do much online stuff but it's deffently worth a trip.


I second that, pretty impressed myself when I visited it just before Christmas, I picked up 3 boxes of federal match .22 ammo 325 rounds per box for 15.98 a box on sale and they had a lot of it,sure that's long gone so my next visit it will be interesting to see if they have any in stock again post holiday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> I hardly ever come across .22 lr ammo. I usually check bass pro when I stop in there and snag some if they have it. Try to buy the 1k rd boxes if possible to keep a stock. And I don't have an AR, just got tired of running out of the 50 rd boxes...
> 
> To answer your question though, not really. If you go to the smaller firearms dealers, they usually have a stash of them, but they price gouge like crazy. Last I checked at an independent dealer, they were selling a box of winchester .22 lr 333 rds for like 40 bucks  no thanks...


Got the same box ar dicks for 21.00


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Sportsman's den in Shelby usually has it


----------

